# Any Spice Grinder Recommendations?



## bluto (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm looking for a spice grinder, anyone have any recommendations?  I've seen coffee bean grinders used before, I've even seen some folks use that Magic Bullet thing, any other thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2012)

The coffee burr grinders work very well, but they are expensive.
The Krups Coffee and Spice grinder is what I use......


----------



## eman (Mar 27, 2012)

$24 coffeee grinder from wally world is what i use. Just don't try to grind any coffee after you grind spices.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 27, 2012)

Another vote here for an inexpensive coffee grinder with a blade. Burr grinders would be overkill in my opinion. If you're looking for a coarse grind or a specific size grind, you could use a pepper mill. I can definitely recommend against a mortar and pestle for anything besides a very small amount. I bought one thinking it would be the coolest thing ever, and I can tell you it isn't fun.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 27, 2012)

Add another one to the coffee grinder. I had a spice grinder an it kept getting jammed


----------



## rdknb (Mar 27, 2012)

Yet another for the coffee grinder.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 27, 2012)

Dude, cruise the Garage sales and pick up some for $2 or so each. If you are like me and grind whole Spice(because it's fresher), you will need them. To clean them, run very dry bread in it , but use that one for Spice only-not for Coffee... not a pretty site or rather Taste.

Have fun and...


----------



## doctord1955 (Mar 27, 2012)

to clean them hold the blades with a towel and turn coffee grinder over u will find a slot in the shaft to turn the blade off!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2012)

I toss some rice in and give it a buzz, cleans 'er up nice.


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111610/capresso-stainless-steel-burr-grinder-review

Take a peek at this I upgraded to a burr grinder. I am very much impressed with this unit. I could make table pepper and cracked pepper. The unit is well worth the extra money ,.

Robert


----------



## alelover (Mar 28, 2012)

I have used this one for my coffee beans for about 10 years and it is still kickin. Should work good for spices. I keep telling my wife to pick one up if she sees one so I can have one for spices.

Coffee Grinder


----------



## alelover (Mar 28, 2012)

Just bought a new one off Buy.com. $18.23 delivered. Couldn't resist.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I toss some rice in and give it a buzz, cleans 'er up nice.


Or rock salt then reuse salt.. I only use coffee grinders now. I did a hell of a lot of spice mix once upon a time bought a big hand crank grinder with adjustable wheels.Its in attic now with other unused stuff wheels gummed up to much moisture in things like mustard seed,same thing when I  tried burr grinder.East Indian community might have a solution for bigger quantities I haveny found it.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought a kitchenaid blade type coffee grinder years ago just to use as a spice grinder.   Works great and the push to grind top and stainless steel grinding bowl are dishwasher safe.  If you want, you can make dust out of what you put in there, but you don't have to.  You just tap the top to make it go.


----------



## bluto (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips everyone, looks like I have some shopping to do.


----------



## cy-gor (Apr 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The coffee burr grinders work very well, but they are expensive.
> The Krups Coffee and Spice grinder is what I use......




I have this exact one, works great. 

If you drink coffee i would highly recommend having two. that way you don't have to clean out the coffee one nearly as often.

I don't drink coffee but while doing my own research it was said that you cant ever get the coffee smell/taste out of things after a while. so rather than risk it, having a couple is a better option.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 2, 2012)

cy-gor said:


> I have this exact one, works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's a good mill.
I tried to find the article proclaiming how good a spice grinder they are which led me to buy one, but I haven't been able to find it again.


----------

